# Polikarpovs, anyone? Bonus content included...



## Violator (Sep 11, 2011)

Yesterday was another flying day for the FHC at Paine Field. The theme was Russian aircraft, so they flew their Po-2 and I-16. The third aircraft, although airworthy, only taxied. It was still quite a treat. Cheers!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## rochie (Sep 11, 2011)

love that I-16


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2011)

Great pics mate! Who owns the MiG-29?


----------



## lindsay (Sep 12, 2011)

I also love the I-16. I went to the 2010 Wanaka airshow hoping to see one up close, but was dissapointed that not one was in attendance!


----------



## A4K (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they sold almost if not all of them (including the one in the above pics if I'm not mistaken.)


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 12, 2011)

Fantastic, love those I-16's


----------



## Violator (Sep 13, 2011)

A4K said:


> Great pics mate! Who owns the MiG-29?



Thanks A4K. The Flying Heritage Collection owns all three planes, although the MiG is not usually on display with the others. The rumor I've heard is that Paul Allen hangars it at Boeing Field in Seattle, ~30 miles south of Paine Field. John Sessions, a Seattle attorney who founded Historic Flight Foundation (also located at Paine Field) purchased the MiG from the Ukraine. It was restored by an outfit in Arlington, WA (about 20 minutes north of Paine Field) and shortly thereafter it was announced that Sessions had sold the plane to FHC. Another rumor is that Sessions has a couple more 29s waiting to be restored. Let's hope so!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2011)

Great stuff! The I-16 is something else to see, but looks like quite a handful to fly. I once heard someone say that if you could fly the I-16, you could fly anything.

The warbird world swirls with rumors. I have also heard of a couple of 29s, but until I see them, I'm not holding my breath. I couldn't imagine what it must cost to own, fuel and maintain something like that. Could you imagine how much an annual would cost for something like that?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

